# Worst beer



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

read the thread about your favorite light beer and thought what is/was the worst beer you've drank?
For me it's P.O.C. a cheap, really cheap beer from the early 70's.
POC is pilsner on call.
A beer bad enough to make stopping beer easy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Schaeffer and Genny Cream Ale....Worst beer farts ever...


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Strohs


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...worst beer...?

...hmmm drank em all. Did the the beers around the world thing with winking twice. I was thirsty lol.

My absolute worst ... but still drank/and will drink is when a buddy messes around and puts cigarettes in my beer...man come on now that is not cool...but funny.

...been there done that!

Don.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Milwaukee's Best

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Blatz

It’s all my dads neighbor drinks. I asked him why he drinks it and his answer was it was the only beer his kids wouldn’t steal when they were growing up.


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

Stroh’s is absolutely the worst beer I have ever tasted.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Mom had trouble with slugs in the garden and she heard about trapping them with beer. She told me to go get the worst beer.

I stopped at my favorite carryout and asked the guys what their worst beer was. That set off a scholarly debate which settled on Blatz being their worst.

But that's assuming you meant just commercial beer, because if you include home brews then you're in the wilds.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I had one craft brew once, can’t remember what it was called, but good grief it was bad. After that I ask for a sample before I order.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Budweiser. Old and stankey! --Tim

View attachment 295109


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Was deer hunting in Southern Ohio many moons ago and bought something called Dark Chicago that none of us could drink.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Warm Genesee !!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Schaeffer and Genny Cream Ale....Worst beer farts ever...


I actually like Genny Cream... I will agree with you on the farting part


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

In the 70s there was this generic stuff that came in a white can with black letters BEER, it was like 6 dollars a case, you had to keep looking at the can to remind you what you were drinking,nasty s*&t .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

For whatever reason....when we were not able to get Yuengling in Ohio...It was one of the best beers I've ever tasted… But now that it's here and has been around a while… I can't stand the taste of it... i'll drink a PBR before Yuengling... lol


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Iron City beer is the worst I have ever had.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Bud light lime gets my vote for worst!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

For the worst beer category this one will be hard to beat


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

i don'T know if it was old or what but oarsman ale by bells brewery ,,, a sour mash beer,,,,was the worst I ever had not a big fan of most wheat beers..... blatz strohs iron city all beers of my youth great times... you just need 16 yr old tastbuds


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Old Milwaukee, especially when it gets warm.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Space dust ipa. Im not into the craft beers and tried it on a whim...i wouldn't drink it again on a dare.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Miller Lite


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeungling had a beer that had a picture of a goat on it. I can’t remember what it was called but goat piss must have been an ingredient. Horrible stuff. Also Heineken smells and taste like it actually has skunk spray in it. Also pretty much any craft beer I’ve ever had.....


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hands down Sterling. $5.50 a case returnables, return the bottles next case was $5. but then again weed was $35 oz. What am i bitching about? Those were the days.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

> In the 70s there was this generic stuff that came in a white can with black letters BEER


That's a running joke in the movie _Repo Man_. They drink BEER and a lot of (maybe all) products have generic names like that.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

If there was a goat on the label it was probably a Bock version.


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Natural light,doesnt even taste like beer!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Went to some brewery in Pittsburg and tried a sour beer, NASTY


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Billy Beer


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Nobody has said old Dutch yet!? I'm surprised


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

s.a.m said:


> Nobody has said old Dutch yet!? I'm surprised


Exactly what I was gonna say we used to buy cases of returnable bottles for about 5 bucks and play quarters with it.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

1.) Dave's Cave Creek Chili beer (had a hot chili pepper in it)
2.) Old Frothingslosh, pale stale ale
3.) Blue Moon includes malted barley, white wheat, orange peel, coriander and oats
I know some people like it, but in my opinion coriander has no place in beer.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

When in college we used to take turns buying and nobody was aloud to complain about the choice... had to stay positive.
One guy bought a case of Quarts of Old Milwaukee (red label) 
said it was a steal because their "quarts" had 44oz instead of the typical 40

Those Last 4 free ounces of warm Old Mil were the hardest beers I've ever chocked down


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

warm...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

What if we widen the field to include malt liquors?

I'll open with Old English 800.

This is an exchange I heard in a store:

Customer: Man give a toll free
Clerk: A what?
Customer: A toll free!
Clerk: What's a toll free?
Customer: One eight hundred.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I liked Strohs, drank it for years. Who remembers “beer” beer. Black and white can with just the word “beer” on it in the 80’s. There were a lot of generic products out then for a minute. That beer was terrible but cheap as hell.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Gobel


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

A friend of mine used to be a bartender at Buffalo Wild Wings. One night a few years back my wife and I sat at the bar and throughout the evening my buddy would give us a sample of each of the beers they had on tap. We could tolerate every beer except 1....Stella Artois, it seemed absolutley disgusting in our opinions. It seemed extremely bitter, yuck 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

dcool said:


> Iron City beer is the worst I have ever had.


That's my vote also.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

2 words...Little Kings


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Micro brewed beer! Just because you brew it out of a garbage can in you basement, doesn't mean it's good!!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

dirtandleaves said:


> 2 words...Little Kings


I can beat that with four words: Robin Hood Cream Ale.

10-packs of 7oz bottles, like the Little Kings. 

Or, how about Mickey's Wide Mouth? Bottles with pull-tab caps.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Redheads said:


> Gobel


Lol my dad used to buy this but with 7 kids he had to pinch pennies. 
A friend of mine used to drink strohs and then they said they were going to quit making it so he went out and bought like 50 cases well they changed there mind and he had a stock pile lol. We called it shorts has anyone ever heard this.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fruity pebbles beer...summer shandy, sunset wheat. Beer is already fermented sugar, stop back sweetening it!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ill have to agree with blatz, if you drank it the night before in the morning you woke up with the blatz splatz for sure


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with the generic "BEER" from the early/mid 80's. Kroger sold their version, Cost Cutter & Cost Cutter Light & they were awful, but super cheap. On a trip to Erie my wife & sister talked my BIL & I into getting a 12 pack to save money. It ended up costing more because we poured it out as soon as it got above about 35 degrees. It's after effects weren't good either.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

scioto_alex said:


> What if we widen the field to include malt liquors?
> 
> I'll open with Old English 800.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Old English WAS bad, had forgotten all about that!

Have a buddy that says "drinking Coors Light is like having sex in a canoe........it's f-ing close to water".


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Colt 45...malt liquor but still...skunky stuff...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Coors first then Busch second Old Milwaukee third.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

That first one. A warm, 80 degree Black Label.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Old style gets my vote. Customers from chicago would always bring that on the boat. Back even when i was 18 and offered it I said no thanks lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Sours are a waste of "beer". Berliner weisse beers are close. Both gross.

I drink mostly IPA and stouts. Enjoy an occasional porter. Imperials are pointless and gross.

Use to like wheat beers and drink more of those. Still enjoy some. The worst ever was a cucumber wheat. Was like eating rotten cucumber.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

first time I ever got the dry heaves was after drinking rolling rock. still can't stand to smell that skunk pi--


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Well it ain't really beer
'cause it says right here
they make it from cereal grain.
But I don't think twice
I like that rice.
Don't you think the boy's insane?
Ain't it stray -yay-yange?

I know it's only Rolling Rock
but I like it.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

absolutely no question....tophat...used to be $5 a case.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dirtandleaves said:


> 2 words...Little Kings


Noooooo


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

That French beer..golden goebel


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I loved Gobel, if they still made it, I would drink it. Cheap beer, that tasted like beer.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

This thread is reminding me of all the really bad beer I've drank in my life. I'd like to add Michelob Ultra to this list of nastiness.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

billy beer aahhhhhhh


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

jcrevard said:


> A friend of mine used to be a bartender at Buffalo Wild Wings. One night a few years back my wife and I sat at the bar and throughout the evening my buddy would give us a sample of each of the beers they had on tap. We could tolerate every beer except 1....Stella Artois, it seemed absolutley disgusting in our opinions. It seemed extremely bitter, yuck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I forgot about that one ! You are correct , went to some bar in Columbus and ordered one, done after one sip, disgusting !!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Yeah, Old English WAS bad, had forgotten all about that!
> 
> Have a buddy that says "drinking Coors Light is like having sex in a canoe........it's f-ing close to water".


I have stories about both of those beers.

Way back in the day, I drove a beer truck on local deliveries. One day my route was in an "ethnic" area of Warren. At my last stop on a baking hot day, I seriously wanted a beer for the drive back to the warehouse. I had a route planned that could get me out in the country. The only singles they had available were cans of OE 800. A quarter of the way through the can, I fired it out the window into the weeds! 

Not so way back in the day, we were in Houston for a national beer, wine, and spirits convention. I checked into my room and hit the bar, where there was absolutely no one! I figured there must be another watering hole nearby, but I decided to have at least one beer there. I asked the barmaid for a beer list, thinking I might order a Pearl or a Shiner Bock. She said, "We have Bud Lite, Miller Lite, and Coors Lite"! Coors wasn't in Ohio yet, so I ordered it. After two sips I sent it back! I gagged down a Bud Lite and left the bar.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

All of the Anheuser-Busch products taste sweet to me. Feh.


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

BEER beer , Iron City , Schaffer, and Old Dutch are the worst
My grandpa drank Black Label and grandma liked her Blatz
On occasion I get a 12 pack of each and have throwback beer weekend


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

scioto_alex said:


> All of the Anheuser-Busch products taste sweet to me. Feh.


Busch definitely tastes sweet to me, but Bud tastes a bit drier. Michelob is heavy, sweet "corn beer"!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Never really had a beer I couldn't stand. Keystone light, Milwaukee's Beast ICE, those are pretty bad. That said Steel Reserve 211 (technically Malt Liquor) is the absolute worse. It's downright repulsive.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also, some of you guys are out of your mind. Old Style? Little Kings? Mich Ultra? I have fairly high standards for beers, and those are halfway decent brews (I still buy Little Kings every once in a while) I wish we could get Old Style here, i'd buy a few times a month guaranteed.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Oh, and another one that just came to mind. Super Skunky Heineken or Stella Artois. Man when those beers go bad they are absolutely awful...


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Heineken is skunk pi-- in a bottle absolutely terrible 

Anyone remember Mickeys big mouth? They were cheap but they were awful too


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Red dog beer, anyone else remember that?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I drank that while it was around. Had a tin sign hanging in my garage to.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Old Frothing sloth,was my dads "gift"to his beer guzzling friends! I can't stand any type of light/lite beer. My dad had a friend who owned a beer store, he looked like Tonto from the Lone Ranger. He would always joke around, how!ugh! CemoSabe! Then he would get this serious crazy look and scare the crap out of us. Great times! 3.2 beer was a good way to get wasted and vomit then wake up with a nasty hangover & feeling like you got ran over by the garbage truck!


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Robin hood cream ale and Pfiffer(sp) come to mind as cheap bad beer.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Seaturd said:


> This thread is reminding me of all the really bad beer I've drank in my life. I'd like to add Michelob Ultra to this list of nastiness.


I don't even consider that as beer


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

another good(very bad) one....falls city.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm 60 years old and had my first can of Old Dutch at 16 I still can't get that taste out of my mouth!


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Had a Heineken...once! Tasted skunked from the start.
PowerMaster came in 40 oz bottles, was a beer some guys used to drink in college because it had a high alcohol content, I thought it was pretty bad.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Remember these commercials?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

dont forget coors blah


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Big Chief said:


> Heineken is skunk pi-- in a bottle absolutely terrible
> 
> Anyone remember Mickeys big mouth? They were cheap but they were awful too


THATS FUNNY I LIKE BOTH OF THOSE BEERS modelo too


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

1980 and 1981 in Oxford, Ohio, the carryout had a beer called Top Hat, only available in long neck bottles by the case. Super cheap and definitively the worst beer I ever drank. 

Friends and I theorized that one of the breweries in Cincy was emptying the bottom of their vat into bottles, slapping a made-up name on there, and dumping it in carryouts in college towns. 

Just googled it and it looks like Hudepohl, in Cincy, was indeed responsible for Top Hat.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Any bourbon barrel beer is nasty.

Also hate Heineken. You guys are 100% right about the skunky smell and taste.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Back in the 60s, before light beers, the Big Bear groceries had Mark V beer "with 33% fewer calories" - pretty sure it came from Cinci. Might was well label it as being 66% beer.


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Timjim said:


> first time I ever got the dry heaves was after drinking rolling rock. still can't stand to smell that skunk pi--


You have to grow into acquiring a taste for it, I grew up drinking the home town brew


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> THATS FUNNY I LIKE BOTH OF THOSE BEERS modelo too


Modelo is Mexican piss in a bottle...lol.


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Milwaukee's Best Ice


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh yeah there was that "Ice" fad where a lot of brewers had some kind of ice beer. The method was to just barely freeze the beer so the water freezes but the alcohol doesn't, then skim off the water ice and that raises the alcohol percentage of the beer.

Then take that skimmed ice, sell it as Icehouse, and see if people fall for it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

scioto_alex said:


> Oh yeah there was that "Ice" fad where a lot of brewers had some kind of ice beer. The method was to just barely freeze the beer so the water freezes but the alcohol doesn't, then skim off the water ice and that raises the alcohol percentage of the beer.
> 
> Then take that skimmed ice, sell it as Icehouse, and see if people fall for it.


Yeah, I never bought that line of BS. Why go through all that when all you have to do is use more and better ingredients in your recipe, and you get more alcohol. Of course, that wasn't the aim of the big, national brewers. It's really not that hard to brew good beer, just more expensive. 

A bad beer I remember from a while ago was actually one of the first micro-brews I ever tried. Cave Creek Chili Beer! It was brewed with hot peppers in the wort, and came from Arizona I think. Absolutely hideous! 

Not to hijack, but I think we might need a thread about the BEST beers we've ever had. And if no one chimes in, I'll tell you why Ohio got rid of 3.2% beer!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

scioto_alex said:


> Oh yeah there was that "Ice" fad where a lot of brewers had some kind of ice beer. The method was to just barely freeze the beer so the water freezes but the alcohol doesn't, then skim off the water ice and that raises the alcohol percentage of the beer.
> 
> Then take that skimmed ice, sell it as Icehouse, and see if people fall for it.


Yeah, I never bought that line of BS. Why go through all that when all you have to do is use more and better ingredients in your recipe, and you get more alcohol. Of course, that wasn't the aim of the big, national brewers. It's really not that hard to brew good beer, just more expensive. 

A bad beer I remember from a while ago was actually one of the first micro-brews I ever tried. Cave Creek Chili Beer! It was brewed with hot peppers in the wort, and came from Arizona I think. Absolutely hideous! 

Not to hijack, but I think we might need a thread about the BEST beers we've ever had. And if no one chimes in, I'll tell you why Ohio got rid of 3.2% beer!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The worst was shiltze(sp?)


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ristorap said:


> The worst was shiltze(sp?)


When I was in Seattle in the army in the early 1970's we had a couple of guys in our outfit from Minnesota and they constantly raved about Grain Belt beer., We used to work 7 days on then 3 days off,so one time these guys decided to make a run back to Minnesota to load up with Grain Belt & show us what real beer tasted like. We all anxiously grabbed our first bottle of Grain Belt and all quickly agreed that it was panther piss. Yuck!! Those guys from Minnesota wouldn't speak to us for over a week. Bad stuff


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Lukewarm Chihuahua beer. Don't even ask...


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Isn't it amazing how much of our life is affected by beer!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Admittedly, I have not tried a lot of beers. The worst I have had was a Dos Equis. My ex ordered it. She couldn't drink it. I tried and tried, but I couldn't finish it. Donkey piss!!!!

Also, I love Stella Artois. Some of yall must have gotten an old skunky one. When it's fresh it's a great tasting beer.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I like Stella, too, but why send beer to the opposite side of the planet when you can get good ones made nearby?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ginger Beer ...... I dare ya to try it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

This is it.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ress said:


> Ginger Beer ...... I dare ya to try it.


The only way to drink ginger beer is in a Moscow Mule! 

And here's why Ohio got rid of 3.2% beer. Seems some kid between 18 and 21 got popped in possession of beer with blue caps. Remember? Blue caps signified "high power" or "7 percent" beer! 3.2% beer came with red caps. So, the case was scheduled but the kid's Dad got his lawyer to execute a writ or something that enabled them to take one of the cans or bottles of beer to a lab for analysis. 

Long story short, the analysis came back that the beer was 2.92% alcohol by volume! The defense's case was made, and the ODLC (Ohio Dept. of Liquor Control) realized it had an unenforceable regulation on the books! So they dropped it, as did state after state. Of course, it wasn't long after that the Feds threatened everybody with loss of federal gas tax highway funds, to force everyone to raise the drinking age to 21.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ress said:


> Ginger Beer ...... I dare ya to try it.


The only way to drink ginger beer is in a Moscow Mule!

And here's why Ohio got rid of 3.2% beer. Seems some kid between 18 and 21 got popped in possession of beer with blue caps. Remember? Blue caps signified "high power" or "7 percent" beer! 3.2% beer came with red caps. So, the case was scheduled but the kid's Dad got his lawyer to execute a writ or something that enabled them to take one of the cans or bottles of beer to a lab for analysis.

Long story short, the analysis came back that the beer was 2.92% alcohol by volume! The defense's case was made, and the ODLC (Ohio Dept. of Liquor Control) realized it had an unenforceable regulation on the books! So they dropped it, as did state after state. Of course, it wasn't long after that the Feds threatened everybody with loss of federal gas tax highway funds, to force everyone to raise the drinking age to 21.

Oops! Sorry about the double post. Don't know why.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmm Didn't know that.. Good story


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The 3.2 in cans had red writing on the top.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

In the 70s Buckhorn was made by the same company that made Hamms and Lone Star. All really bad beers, but Buckhorn was the worst. The good news was that it was cheap and the guy at the drivethru was willing to sell to underage guys.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

lCAngler said:


> the carryout had a beer called Top Hat


 I've had Top hat, it was pretty bad but very inexpensive. My father kept it in the downstairs frig for " less" favorable relatives and guest, don't think I ever saw him drink one, he had much better taste.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Genasewer that stuff will make you crap yourself lol


----------



## JimmiG (Jul 16, 2010)

OK ... I'm old fart .. heard & drank most of the beers mentioned but my vote for the worst beer by far is Biere Larue ... warm with ice , 1 liter bottle .We swore that it was brewed with formaldehyde ... instant headache after two. Called it Tiger piss because there was a tiger emblazoned on the bottle. Of course you wouldn't know of it unless you happened to be in SE Asia during the '60s .....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

lawrence p said:


> Genasewer that stuff will make you crap yourself lol


It would also give you a hell of a headache. But then I figured out why. Way back in the day my buddy insisted on driving to these "beer depots" in PA to buy draft beer. He claimed it was "cheaper". Well, one time I accompanied him to one of these places. He went inside to buy a keg of what we insisted should be "anything but Genessee"! I stayed outside and walked over to look at what looked like stacks of empty kegs. I noticed that they all had the dust caps on the taps. Hmmmm. Guess what? THEY WEREN'T EMPTY!

I should mention that this was a broiling hot mid-Summer day, and that draft beer is supposed to be kept cold! When my buddy came out and loaded the keg, I asked him to come over there and pick up one the "empty" kegs. I asked him how he could vouch for the keg that he bought! That was the last time he went there, and bought locally after that. 

To top things off, the keg of "anything but Genessee", turned out to be Genessee after all! It had a different brewery's dust cap on the tap, but about an hour and a half into the party I noticed the familiar headache coming on. I took a closer look at the keg in the fridge, and engraved on the top was "Property of Genessee Brewing Co., Rochester, NY"! So, not only was the beer depot not handling beer properly, they were engaging in fraud!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Worst I ever had was Iron city and black label.
I was weened on Stroh's Beer at the ripe old age of 14. We used to buy it by the qt for $.50
*
Stroh's* was founded in 1850 in Detroit and was a family-owned business until 1999


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

San Migeal from the Phillipines. absolute worst quality control on planet Earth. it came in 0.0002, 0.002, 0.02, 0.2, 2.0 and rarely in 20.0. drinking every bottle was like playing the lottery. sometimes you drank 30 of them and were barely buzzed and really needing to pee and occasionally drank just 1 and was falling down drunk...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> San Migeal from the Phillipines. absolute worst quality control on planet Earth. it came in 0.0002, 0.002, 0.02, 0.2, 2.0 and rarely in 20.0. drinking every bottle was like playing the lottery. sometimes you drank 30 of them and were barely buzzed and really needing to pee and occasionally drank just 1 and was falling down drunk...


I never thought you would.....be like that. Your a distinguished gentleman


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

TheKing said:


> That first one. A warm, 80 degree Black Label.


Only a Canadian would drink an 80 degree Black Label!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Burger beer on tap! Enough said!


----------



## chico (May 31, 2009)

POC Beer goes back to the 50's and maybe the 40's. And yes, it was really bad.


----------



## reid (Jul 28, 2015)

G.lock said:


> read the thread about your favorite light beer and thought what is/was the worst beer you've drank?
> For me it's P.O.C. a cheap, really cheap beer from the early 70's.
> POC is pilsner on call.
> A beer bad enough to make stopping beer easy.


 Billie beer. Absolutely the worst beer I ever drank & I always said the worst beer I ever drank was "wonderful" but Billie beer is absolutey the worst comm Look it up


G.lock said:


> read the thread about your favorite light beer and thought what is/was the worst beer you've drank?
> For me it's P.O.C. a cheap, really cheap beer from the early 70's.
> POC is pilsner on call.
> A beer bad enough to make stopping beer easy.


 I always said the worst beer I ever drank was "wonderful" but Billie Beer(look it up) is absolutely the worst comm'l beer ever marketed. An empty can is probably worth more than what a case cost way back when. Pop-a-Top


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Miller High Life....the champagne of urine.
King Cobra
Laser


----------



## ShawnZ (May 10, 2017)

Beast Light (Milwaukee's best)... there's a reason people call it Beast.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When I was a little kid my Dad drank Carling Black Label. Back then it was still brewed in Canada and was about as hoppy as a modern day IPA! He bought it by the case in returnable bottles from a tavern in downtown Niles. He'd drink two, put the empties back in the case, and put two warm ones in the fridge for the next time. That was the first beer I ever tasted and almost put me off the stuff forever!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What about some Hop N Gator?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Also Colt45 Malt Liquor...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

When I was in Iowa in the late 70's Olympia was big but I never developed a taste for it.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Back in 80s there was a beer called Buckhorn beer that was real nasty. But my dad drank nasty beer and if that’s all you had to sneak that’s all you had . Till my grandpa taught me how to make homemade wine at 14 . Probably why I don’t drink anymore only make it.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

dcool said:


> Iron City beer is the worst I have ever had.


Iron City tastes like the river smells.

Victory Golden Monkey is pretty awful too.


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Natty Daddy!


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

Warm Blatz or any IPA also Kroger used to sell a generic beer in a yellow can called Cost cutter.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow said:


> Budweiser. Old and stankey! --Tim
> 
> View attachment 295109


also referred to as Buttwiper


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

Big Cat malt liquor need I say more


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

Kirkland light (costco beer) or Milwaukees best


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think I've read Zima being mentioned, and I don't know if it qualifies because I never tried it when it was around. Anybody out there try it?


----------



## Ltrain (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah Zima was pretty bad, Natty light is not so good either,but the beer I can't stand is MGD. 
Some beers mentioned aren't that bad like Heineken and Stella, it's just people are drinking them after they have been skunked by the sunlight. Had both of them through my kegerator and they are much better.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Iron City tastes like the river smells.
> 
> Victory Golden Monkey is pretty awful too.


This is a good example of how diversified people’s taste buds are. 
Several of my friends really like Golden Monkey. I do as well.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> I don't think I've read Zima being mentioned, and I don't know if it qualifies because I never tried it when it was around. Anybody out there try it?


Zima did a second run last year. Most of my customers sold out of it really fast.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ltrain said:


> Yeah Zima was pretty bad, Natty light is not so good either,but the beer I can't stand is MGD.
> Some beers mentioned aren't that bad like Heineken and Stella, it's just people are drinking them after they have been skunked by the sunlight. Had both of them through my kegerator and they are much better.


When my Brother came home on leave from his first Army tour of duty in Germany, I asked him if he got to taste Heineken on tap over there. Couldn't find it around here back them. He looked at me like I had lost my mind! He said, "Germany won't let that stinking corn beer in the country!" This was before the European Union.



bobk said:


> This is a good example of how diversified people’s taste buds are.
> Several of my friends really like Golden Monkey. I do as well.


It's the same with wine. I had an account that loved really good wine, especially reds. Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Zinfandel, they loved them all. Then, one time we got an outstanding Pinot Noir, so I hustled a sample bottle over there when I knew that "the crew" would be there. They all turned their noses up at it! 

It was a valuable lesson. Just because they liked the other varieties didn't mean they'd like Pinot Noir. Some people just don't have the palate for it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Stoney's....If you can drink that stuff I don't even want to be around you....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't know Stoney's was still in existence. I used to work for a distributor that sold it. They used to send me to Smithton in a beer truck to pick up our order. Then the Jones family sold it to a guy named Gabby Podlucky and he screwed things up royal! I'd get there and they'd have less than half the order. That didn't get it driving all the way from Youngstown!

The best thing about the whole experience was finding out about the Youghiogheny River. Some fantastic fishing!


----------

